# Download mit Firefox

## AROK

Hallo,

wenn ich mit Firefox eine große Datei herunterlade (z.B. 150MB) hängt sich irgendwann bei ca der Hälfte der Rechner auf. Die CPU Last steigt dann langsam von ca 30% auf 100% und dann kann ich nichts mehr machen. Die Datei wird aber noch fertig runtergeladen. Danach hilft nur ein Reset.

woran könnte das liegen, habt ihr eine Idee?

Grüße

AROK

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Arok,

also ich lade eigentlich nur kleine dinge herunter. Und ein solches Problem hatte ich noch nie. Versuchs einfach mit dem hinzufügen eines Download-Addons oder sauge die entsprechende Datei, wenn du kannst einfach mit wget.

```
$ cd /dahin-wo-es-gespeichert-werden-soll

$ wget http://www.miendownloa-irgendwas.de/datei.mov
```

Wenns ein Bug sein sollte wird der irgendwann behoben :) Oder wenn er Reproduzierbar ist schreib einen Bugreport.

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> Versuchs einfach mit dem hinzufügen eines Download-Addons 

 

Hab schon "downThemAll" probiert, aber das lädt manche Dateien nicht richtig herunter.

Z.B ein zip vom T-Online Mediacenter wird unvollständig heruntergeladen. 

 *Quote:*   

> oder sauge die entsprechende Datei, wenn du kannst einfach mit wget.

 

Ja daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Ist natürlich umständlicher und es wäre schöner wenn Firefox es "einfach" runterladen würde.

Hab heute übrigens mal vom Büro aus die gleiche Datei geladen, und mit der Windows-Version von Firefox gab es das Problem nicht. 

Mit Opera komm ich nicht mal auf die Seite, wahrschienlich ein Javascript Problem.

Gibts vielleicht noch ein besseres Download Add on für Firefox?

----------

## ScytheMan

welche version von firefox nutzt du? 2.0.0.15 oder 3? mal die andere probiert?

----------

## AROK

2.0.0.15, 3 ist ja noch nicht stable!

----------

## ScytheMan

 *AROK wrote:*   

> 2.0.0.15, 3 ist ja noch nicht stable!

 

nuja stable in gentoo vllt. noch nicht, aber ich sag mal so, es lässt sich ziemlich gut nutzen  :Wink: 

probier doch einfach den firefox 3 aus, evtl. löst das ja dein problem.

----------

## AROK

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

>  *AROK wrote:*   2.0.0.15, 3 ist ja noch nicht stable! 
> 
> nuja stable in gentoo vllt. noch nicht, aber ich sag mal so, es lässt sich ziemlich gut nutzen 
> 
> probier doch einfach den firefox 3 aus, evtl. löst das ja dein problem.

 

Ja, werde ich mal machen. 

Aufgrund einiger Probleme in der Vergangenheit meide ich ~x86 Pakete sofern es keinen triftigen Grund gibt.

Grüße

AROK

----------

## AROK

Ist mit Firefox 3.0 genau das Gleiche. Bei 78MB erreicht die CPU Last 90% un ddas Masuzeigt wird zu Sanduhr, ich kann michts mehr anklicken.

----------

## Evildad

Wie sieht es denn mit der Speicherauslastung während des Downloads aus?

----------

## think4urs11

klingt für mich mehr nach einem generellen Problem deiner Maschine als nach einem FF-Problem.

Wie sieht denn z.B. der wa-Wert in Top aus wenn es passiert, wie schnell ist deine Platte, ist DMA aktiv, etc.

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

Laut top wird die Last durch Compiz verursacht:

```

top - 16:21:53 up 34 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.93, 0.58, 0.37

Tasks: 141 total,   3 running, 138 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  50.9%us,  5.2%sy,  0.0%ni, 98.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.2%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   2056892k total,   879000k used,  1177892k free,    33852k buffers

Swap:  1951856k total,        0k used,  1951856k free,   429132k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 5421 user   20   0 96104  80m  12m R     88  4.0   3:03.78 compiz

 3855 root   20   0  495m  77m 5308 R      17  3.8   4:05.95 X

 5445 user   20   0 201m  90m  26m S     7  4.5   0:37.00 firefox

    8  root    15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.67 events/1

 8089 user   20   0 34016  14m  10m S    0  0.7   0:00.90 konsole

 8119 root   20   0  2384 1192  860 R    0  0.1   0:01.24 top
```

Mit meinen Festplatten habe ich leider eh Probleme:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5011859.html#5011859

(Läuft bis heute tlw. mit 6MB/s beim Kopieren) 

Grüße

ARKO

----------

## AROK

habe gerade mal kwin statt compiz-fusion verwendet, und siehe da: keine Probleme beim Download mehr. 

Jetzt muss ich noch herausfinden, wie ich beides unter einen Hut bringe.

----------

